# Panantukan



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2012)

Is this a good example of Panantukan?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 26, 2012)

I understand why they are using the energy drill that they are using, but it makes the whole thing seem unrealistic.  For a pretty good explanation of techniques, someone uploaded Dan Inosanto's vid on Panuntukan:






I've always liked this one for showcasing technique:


----------



## frank raud (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice clips, Blindside.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dan Inosanto's son-in-law (Ron Balicki) has a 3 dvd set out on Filipino Boxing.  I really enjoyed it, it covers pad drills and progressions and gunting drills.  It also incoporates the hubud into it and explains why it is part of the boxing skills.  I think you can get a copy of those on ebay for around $50, and I think it would be well spent.


----------



## K831 (Apr 10, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Is this a good example of Panantukan?



I've only been doing FMA for a year and a half, maybe two years. From my experience, your question is a lot like asking "is this a good example of Kung Fu" FMA's, and by extension panantukan, dumog, pananjakman, sikaran have as many flavors as any other art. I haven't yet come across panantukan (boxing) or dumog (grappling/contact manipulation) or sikaran (kicking) taught as separate arts, but rather as some of the parts that equal the whole art of Kali/Eskrima/Arnis. 

While there seems to be some very common principles taught among all lineages/styles/associations of FMA's there is a broad range of differences as well. There are a lot of things featured in the video you posted that we do not do in the Panantukan portion of our Eskrima.


----------

